# قناه أغابى وctvعلى قمر نايل سات



## jesus_god_1 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الان قناه أغابى وقناه ctv وقناه الملكوت على قمر نايل سات المصرى 
بجد انا شوفتها بنفسى وعملتها
التردد هو 11353  vertical
أستقطاب 27500


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف خبر غير صحيح بالمرة

التردد ده مش عليه غير قناة مسيحية واحدة وبتبث من الأردن

اسمها قناة الملكــــــوت
​


----------



## mido_alex (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الخبر صحيح مليون فى الميه و أنا نزلت القنوات .. شكراً ليك على الخبر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*طيب ادام الخبر صحيح هات لينا مصدر نصدقه *​


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد البحث اتضح ان الموضوع حقيقي

اسف علي تكذيب الخبر ولكن الموضوع كله غريب

ولا يصدقه انسان

ولا نعلم كيف حدث ذلك

 وكيف ستستمر هذه القنوات علي القمر الأرهابي نايل سات

نتمني الاستمرارية لتزيل الغشاوة التي علي عيون جميع المسلمين

شكرا علي الخبر والف مبرووووك للجميع 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا عادل على الاهتمام *​


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومه هااااايه شكرا جدا
ربنا معاااااكم​


----------



## anwarco (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اااااااااااااا جدا ااااااااااااااااااااا         ربنا يحفظكم يارب و يذود خبرتكم لذلك المعلومة الغير متوقعة


----------



## wwmmkk (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود 
2-9-2009
لو حد سمع اليوم لقاء البابا فى سى تى فى ( معلم الاجيال ) وعند اعلان الخبر 
قام الشعب بالتثقيف الحاد والذخاريت​الخبر صحيح وهذا بعد التجربه 
التردد 11353 عمودى استقطاب 27500 4/3
ربنا موجود​


----------



## maged18 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
انا الخاطي هجبلكم المقطع الفيديو للعظة سيدنا البابا شنودة ربنا يطول في عمره الى منتهى الاعوام يا سيدنا عظة يوم الاربعاء الموافق 2/9/2009 بيقول فيها سيدنا ان قناة سي تي في وقناة اغابي نزلت النايل سات وبيشكر وبيهاني الانبا بطرس راعي قناة اغابي يا اخوتي في المسيح المسيح معانا مش بي سيبنا بعد كل الاحداث الاخيرة بيقولنا انا معاكم هكون موجود جوه العالم ده عشانكم عشان اوصلكم واوصل لكل الناس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك 
دا تقدم كبير قوى 
نشكر الرب يسوع


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## totty (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر فظييييييييييييييييييييع

جارى تجربته حالا 

*​


----------



## Kiril (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا نزلت القناتين
ممكن سيادتك تعمل الكسر الي
و ممكن تيجي معاك
بس انا شغلتهم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الثلاثة نزلو ا الف شكر


----------



## madfa (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

خبر جميل جدا ومفرح 
يا رب يحافظ عليهم ​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2009)

حاولت بكل الطرق اجيبها و مش عارفة 
انا زعلانة خالص 
بس فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة كتيييييييييييييير على البركة الجميلة اللى هتدخل كل بيت فى مصر و الوطن العربى 
ربنا يستخدمها لخدمة اسمه القدوس ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*يجماعه ازاى 3 قنوات على تردد واحد مش منطقى ابدا *​


----------



## Coptic Mena (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ازاى يامينا فى كزا قناة بتكون على تردد واحد على القمر لو خدت بالك وقلبت فى القنوات اللى عندك وبصيت على التردد هاتلاقى فى كزا قناة على تردد واحد وهما حقيقى على نفس التردد انا جبتهم بنفسى والقناة ياجماعة رسمية والبابا شنودة هنى الناس على قناة اغابى وهاتستمر ببركة يسوع
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا مينا دى 3قنوات منفصله هتبقى ازاى على تردد واحد وقناه واحده ه وعموما ممكن نتمنى ذلك بجد*​


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *يا مينا دى 3قنوات منفصله هتبقى ازاى على تردد واحد وقناه واحده ه وعموما ممكن نتمنى ذلك بجد*​


 
التردد الديجتال يسمح ببث عشرين قناة رقمية على تردد واحد, الطريقة التي تفكر بها هي طريقة الأنالوج القديمة, لكن اغلب الترددات الحديثة هي ديجتال و ممكن تشتغل بالطريقة المذكورة.


----------



## Alexander.t (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا روك على توضيحك اظاهر انى معلوماتى قديمه جدا فى الستاليلات ههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر سار جدا جدا*
*فرحت به كثيرا*​


----------



## antonius (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك..


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*كنت لسة هحكى هيك لكنك سبقتنى *
*ربنا قادر يوصل كلمتة لكل العالم*
*انا مبسوط بهيك اكتير*
*شكرا اخى العزيز*
**​


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك على  نزول القنوات على النايل سات
عقبال قناة الحياة 
*​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الخبر صحيح مليون فى الميه و أنا نزلت القنوات .. شكراً ليك على الخبر


----------



## mero_engel (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي تعبك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Hallelujah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا عملت التردد و مالقيتش القنوات ؟؟
ياريت تقولونا ياخوة اسامي القنوات ؟؟ يعني اساميها مثل ما هي طالعة في النايلسات
وتموضعها فين ؟؟ مع القنوات المصرية في اول النايسات و لا في النص و لا في الاخر ؟*


----------



## سميرفكرى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك علينا جميعا  مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## twety (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لما سمعت الخبر مصدقتش*
*بي فرحت خالص*
*يارب اعرف انزلها *

*شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## jesus_god_1 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

دلوقتى قناه معجزه وقناه أغابى وقناه ctv وقناه الملكوت فى نفس الباقه(نفس التردد) للقنوات المسيحيه على قمر نايل سات المصرى
على نفس التردد
11355
أستقطاب عمودى virtecal
معدل الترميز 27500
4/3


----------

